# My First R/C Battery Install



## Tom Farin (Apr 3, 2008)

After nearly a decade of procrastinating (but who's counting?), I spent a chunk of the weekend working on my first R/C battery installation involving an Aristo 0-4-0 switcher ... 










and an Aristo Classic wooden box car ... 










Yea, I know, a 1:29 engine pulling a 1:24 box car on a 1:20.3 pike. But this is a grandkid combination. My first install is both the easiest, and also the cheapest. If they wreck it, I can smile and say, "That's OK kids", like a good grandad. 

The engine project was easier than I thought and hasn't cost a dime so far. I just need to settle the issue of the connector between the engine and the boxcar, sweat a few solder joints, route some wire and button her up. Here's a step by step in my Builders Log. 

Aristo 0-4-0 Builders Log 

The boxcar project is about 1/3 finished. I'm waiting on a battery installation kit from TOC and my battery packs. I'll update the log as I wrap her up. Here's a step by step to my current progress point. 

Aristo Box Battery Car Builders Log 

It feels good to finally be going. 

Tom


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You're trapped now! You'll want batteries in all your equipment. 

I've been getting NIMH battery packs from all-battery.com They have a 3800mAh 9.6v RC car battery for $16. I put 2 together to get 19.2v and run the trackside receiver from that. The charger for those is about $25.


----------

